# New Bolivian rams



## Nick.B (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi

Name is Nick Im new to Cichlids but not to fish keeping, anyway I always wanted Rams so 3 day's ago I got 2 Bolivian ( M&F ) from the pet shop to put into my 2 foot planted tank, Yes I know the perils of buying a non bonded pair, but they seemed ok in the fish shop, I watched them for almost an hour and figured they are a pair. That was Friday.

Yesterday they started acting strange with one doing head shakes so I watched them thinking it could be something wrong its why I joined here, about an hour ago they started digging near a small rock. Well I was wrong, it seems like everything is great.

This is their home and the 2 Rams. They share with 6 Ember Tetras and 6 Dwarf Rasboras.





Today is Monday and I find this in my tank.









Yes I put a few bits of slate in the tank and there's even a cave for them but they decided they wanted to do it there.

They haven't even colored up properly and already we have eggs. I am prepared for fry I have Baby brine shrimp, first bites, assorted frozen and live foods.

Just one question for now, how often will they spawn?

Nick.


----------

